# Aquaglow 42 Inch 40W Single Bulb Questions



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

I currently have an aquaglow 42 inch 40W single bulb on my 80 gallon pygo nat tank. Was just wondering if this is considered a low, med, or high light tank because I want to put some plants in. Do i need to upgrade my lighting or is this enough for a low light set up? If so which plants should I start with?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there,

OR,, I just found these online 
54 Watt Coralife 6700K T5 Fluorescent Bulb (48 Inch) for 50$ (shipping included)
and
54 Watt Coralife 10000K T5 Fluorescent Bulb (48 Inch) same price,

Whats the difference between 10000k and 6700k?

With either of these lights could I set up a decent planted aquarium without any CO2?


----------

